# please tell your history when you first sign in to gbatemp



## Sathya (Dec 22, 2017)

for me, when i first sign in because i want to hack my wii. and please share your experience or reason why you must sign in to gbatemp


----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2017)

I heard about ironhax for the 3ds from another forum, came here because it was the most active place with info about 3ds hacking.
Made an account so I could reply to things, ended up getting hooked into the community pretty fast. I don't touch 3ds hacking much anymore but I still hang around here every now and then


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 22, 2017)

Needed advice on which gba flashcart to buy.


----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hacking the wii


----------



## Aletron9000 (Dec 22, 2017)

I wanted to create a custom theme so i found a youtube video that said it required homebrew. From there things extended and i got a fully hacked 3ds. This seemed like the place to get the most updates for stuff like that so i got an account.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2017)

Used to lurk as a guest (it was one of the major GBA forums, then DS ones). I already had a flash cart by this point and was long familiar with emulation, though not necessarily of the GBA.

One day traffic was high so only members were allowed on. That was the day, indeed I might even have been the first to do it.

Did not actually start posting for some time though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2017)

Wii as well, it was after the site called Tehskeen (or something like that) shut down, I then joined this site and got pretty involved with hacking my Wii. It was worth it  I lurked for a while until joining in early 2011.


----------



## andzalot55 (Dec 22, 2017)

I joined in when the hype for the release of Gateway 3.0 was going to happen at the time. All I can say is that the hype thread at the time was basically a party.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 22, 2017)

when I finally delved into wanting to mod smash bros on my 3ds


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 22, 2017)

I was a filthy fucking pirate looking for GBA ROMs.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 22, 2017)

I joined because I wanted to fix a flashcard that I havent fixed up to this day lmao


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 22, 2017)

I remembered that back in the day I took some advice on gba flashcarts here, and wondered if "they made 3DS flashcarts".  (They did, but Sky3DS cost a pretty penny.)  I then stayed until the Cubic Ninja days, and finally hacked my 3DS using a copy of OoT.


----------



## KoalaBoy (Dec 22, 2017)

i've actually been a guest for a long time, but just recently created an account because i decided to homebrew my o3DS (thanks to RPwnG ) and now i'm really into the community and the 3ds scene in general


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2017)

Well I shitposted hard on another account back in the day.

Then I made another account to wash away the sins and help with the Wii U community.


----------



## Sathya (Dec 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Well I shitposted hard on another account back in the day.
> 
> Then I made another account to wash away the sins and help with the Wii U community.


please tell your shitpost account!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2017)

Hype surrounding Ninjhax 2.0 in 2015 pretty much lurred me here, but then I decided to stay for the community and other early/maturing console scenes (such as the WiiU and Vita).

Good times!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2017)

Sathya said:


> please tell your shitpost account!


No i'm good. The reason I don't ask for it to be deleted it that people would know it exists.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

Had been coming here for like half a decade if not more randomly for various stuff, but signed up for the MHXX English patch thread since I was constantly checking for updates and people were constantly asking dumb questions that it drove me mad so I had to explain stuff to them, lol People can be so stupid...


----------



## Sathya (Dec 22, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Had been coming here for like half a decade if not more randomly for various stuff, but signed up for the MHXX English patch thread since I was constantly checking for updates and people were constantly asking dumb questions that it drove me mad so I had to explain stuff to them, lol  i can be so stupid...


i dont like your last words


----------



## CosmoCortney (Dec 22, 2017)

It was because of Crediar's Quadforce build to support F-Zero AX


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

Sathya said:


> i dont like your last words


What last words? I'm not dead yet... at least I think I'm not... Or you meant the "lol"?


----------



## sp3off (Dec 22, 2017)

Wanted to talk with Lustar about one of his GameTDB posts. I shared a artwork and then finished in what I am now.

I helped from the beginning, and still happy to help nowadays.


----------



## ItsKaitlyn03 (Dec 22, 2017)

I joined because of the AW & Rei drama.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 22, 2017)

I was looking for a media solution for my DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2017)

Ive been here since the gba and psp days but made an account in 2011 to ask something about the m3i zero update cable.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 22, 2017)

I started lurking sometime when I was 9-10 years old. I remember finding a town map/save editor for Animal Crossing: Wild World which I had both a retail copy of and on an R4 (with stock fw; didn't know about Wood till MUCH later) and it was just the coolest. Who knows how many hours I spent working on the structurally perfect town. That was really my first dip into console/save hacking; all I had done up to that point was just mess around with emulators and ROMs to play retro games whose consoles I didn't own.

Took me 3 years since the to decide to actually sign up, and in that time (+onwards) I got into the DS/i flashcard scene (got an AceKard2i with AKAIO, put Wood on my R4 and gave it to a friend who only had a DS Lite), Wii hacking (HBC + USB loader ftw), Action Replay, the 3DS hacking scene and all its amazing developments from Gatewait to *hax to A9LH to B9S. Never forget that one "flashcard" that promised so much and had a silly loading bar on its website acting as an ETA for its release, which I'm pretty sure never happened. Crown 3DS or something like that.

These days I'm definitely not as involved in the 'temp community as I used to be, as a result of my correspondingly dwindling engagement to video games as a whole. I just grew up and got busy, but this site is still bookmarked and I am still interested in these topics when I have the time to be. I own a Switch, which I play on occasion.
--
NGL, writing this made me feel a bit nostalgic.

EDIT: Holy **** this post just moved me up a rank. I'm now a _GBAtemp Advanced Maniac_


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 22, 2017)

I dont remember when I first signed here. What made me join is a good question. Don't remember. I signed it in the year of 2002 so it was a long time.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 22, 2017)

I lurked a bit for a year or so before I joined, first for Wii hacks when the Twilight Hack came out. Then made an account a year or so later, asking some questions about Wii game compatibility with early backup loaders.


----------



## NicoAICP (Dec 22, 2017)

I lurked since gateway released here, but when wiiuusb helper got a thing i made an account


----------



## XanLoves (Dec 22, 2017)

I joined Mar 15, 2009 apparently, but certainly lurked around before then. I had to look at the WayBackMachine to see if I could remember anything. I remember the old release log for the gba/ds/wii games, it looks familiar going through to around 2004/2005. 

Posted a bit in mid 2011. Found all the DSi & wii hacking the most interesting. I think that's when I finally made an account.

Good times, eh.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 22, 2017)

I was looking for DS porn.



the_randomizer said:


> Wii as well, it was after the site called Tehskeen


Good ol’ Tehskeen. I wonder what happened to Brakken and his news poster whose name I forgot.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 22, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> I was a filthy fucking pirate looking for GBA ROMs.


How did you become a admin with that statement?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How did you become a admin with that statement?


I mean, GBATemp was a ROM site and shaunj was basically one of the pioneers of "modern" GBATemp along with KiVan? shaunj can say whatever he wants in my book ;O;


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 22, 2017)

I started lurking when shutterbug managed to get windows 95 running on a n3ds... Then I joined a few months later to ask about hacking my 3ds.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 22, 2017)

Before this forum existed, @KiVan had a single web page with links on it.  It had a guestbook where you could sign and say thankyou etc. We noticed people started to use the guestbook to communicate with each other, because it was all there was, and that is when it was decided to make this forum, to make it easy for gamers to talk.

Before GBAtemp even existed, most of the founding members, past and present, where in groups in various channels on IRC EFnet. That is really where GBAtemp comes from.

So I guess I signed in to help build the site.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 22, 2017)

Years and years ago I had another account for...stuff.
Then I forgot it when I needed help with my 3DS.
That's how this lowly account came to be.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Dec 22, 2017)

I believe my first post was asking about rom hacks. iirc, no one even replied.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2017)

I used to be a lurker for quite a long time, until crediar announced nintendont (I used devolution for quite a while with the very few games I owned at the time). That day I started to look at GBAtemp multiple times a day, and eventually created my account in 2014. Afterward, I was pretty inactive until the month of August, when the 3ds scene started grow more and more with the announcement of ninjhax (known as ssspwn during that period).
Eventually I became even more active in the community, and stuck since then.
I know I was quite an ass for a time, but I changed, hopefully for the best at GBAtemp


----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How did you become a admin with that statement?


Honesty is the best policy


----------



## TVL (Dec 22, 2017)

I do remember that you after a while had to become a registered member to download roms from this site (or am I missremembering?). But I don't think this account is the one for that, that it was earlier. But I'm not too sure if I just downloaded all my games off of IRC and didn't bother with gbatemp for a while. I still think that is missing from the history of gbatemp, was it the same guy behind all those "10 most recent games" sites? because as soon as one was closed down another one popped right up with a new name.

If it wasn't for rom downloads I have no clue why I would have registered back then.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I was looking for DS porn.
> 
> 
> Good ol’ Tehskeen. I wonder what happened to Brakken and his news poster whose name I forgot.



I have no idea who that is lol


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 22, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I have no idea who that is lol


Are you serious? You know Tehskeen but don’t know who Brakken is? That’s like saying you know gbatemp without knowing who Costello is.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Are you serious? You know Tehskeen but don’t know who Brakken is? That’s like saying you know gbatemp without knowing who Costello is.



How the hell am I supposed to remember who someone on a site that died off seven years ago?  Well _*excuuuuuse *_me. I can't be expected to remember every single person in every single damn hacking scene.


----------



## Piluvr (Dec 22, 2017)

Palantine CFW. Dark times.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 22, 2017)

I came for the roms, and stayed for the hacks.

Brakken publicly took an OD didnt he?


----------



## m_babble (Dec 22, 2017)

I'd been visiting it since it was a ROM site and signed up around the time it had stopped hosting and was focused more on announcements. I find myself active on here less as time goes by and life demands more of me, but I still visit and skim news pretty frequently. This is always my go-to when I'm making decisions about hacking anything, buying mods or flash carts. I trust GBAtemp with my consoles and my wallet. I think that says a lot.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 22, 2017)

Tehskeen and wonder what happened to Brakken.


----------



## Sliter (Dec 22, 2017)

I wanted help for translating/some hacking a DS pokemon game, not much luck so keep it untilI had my wii, wante dto hack and strated to joing discussions


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Dec 22, 2017)

Wii homebrew.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 22, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I was looking for a media solution for my DS.


Oh hey! Me too!


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 22, 2017)

I was having an issue with TIKDevil. Little did I know I had userland homebrew access. 3DS Hacking basically.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 22, 2017)

my reasoning is ok


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 22, 2017)

when I was introduced to flashcards for the NDS back in '09 A school mate had recommended the AceKard 2i. Well during my internet browsing on how to set it up, i stumbled upon this here forum and the rest is history


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 22, 2017)

Googled for 3ds hacks.exe,  came here.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 22, 2017)

When I started hacking my 3ds, a lot of google searches directed me to this site. I never joined to ask a question, but after stalking for a bit I decided that this looked like an interesting bunch. This site also seemed to be a good way to keep up with Switch news.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 23, 2017)

I departed PlanetSuzy on October 2014 and branched out to other forums, settling on reddit and GBATemp. The same month I got my first 3DS consoles, and I learned about a flashcard that could play 3DS ROMs. I think this forum indicated that to me, but my understanding was off because I thought R4 cards played 3DS ROMs. I was wrong, but it turned out to be a good purchase years later when I wanted to do playthroughs of Gen 4 games. I got Gateway in December 2014 and I'm very sure this forum enlightened me to that. Probably deep down inside I wanted a replacement for the WWE Fans thread in that forum, everyone talking about what they love, wrestling in that case, and just being total buds, knowing each other almost too well. I have yet to experience a true successor, but it's been close lately, not through here of course. I will say this year opened me up to appreciating certain people more, not just devs, so it's a start, the common theme not being wrestling, but Pokemon.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 23, 2017)

I was hitting this site occasionally starting around 2003, to download GBA roms. You can see when I finally registered an account. I can't remember doing it, or why.


----------



## Beerus (Dec 23, 2017)

joined back in 2017 got banned for shit posting turned a new leaf now i think im doing better not sure but join when iron hax first started


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 23, 2017)

Joined because I was having problems with my wii. I was trying to get Dios Mios to work and sure enough this guy @Cyan helped me out very much. Ever since I stayed and enjoyed the change in the site and people.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 23, 2017)

i was join when i and kuncke thot we had lurket enough and we had to defended the gatesway from all this hate.! we also knew temp was very haterful place and had to stand up for the lonelys boy who gets the bullys from the other members.!! now i is established temp with lots of like and folower and is having prety god times but stil very much hatred is coming my ways from certain: trolls the!..!
i has ben cal gateway chills, weeb, and many the other wordsbuzz of evlness and sutpitidy but ush throuh to the end of tunel for richtechousnesand a glory awaited!
i hope toi inspires the other temp boy who are struggle with bully on here.! it is the need when even the moderation is against users who are target of the buly and gets multiptudes "reportation" on post as "troll" when is being the sinckere!! fite the goods fight


----------



## x65943 (Dec 23, 2017)

I had been lurking for a few years. I bought a wiiu in 2014 and wanted to hack my vwii, I asked about SD cards and bam I was a member.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 23, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I had been lurking for a few years. I bought a wiiu in 2014 and wanted to hack my vwii, I asked about SD cards and bam I was a member.


did us not know what an sd card was


----------



## Sleet (Dec 23, 2017)

Heard about gbatemp.net from Gamefaqs when homebrew talk was allowed there.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 23, 2017)

Sleet said:


> Heard about gbatemp.net from Gamefaqs when homebrew talk was allowed there.


whats his gamefaq?


----------



## Cyan (Dec 23, 2017)

Same as Shaunj and Thug4L1fe, we were following KiVan for our daily GBA ROM medicine.
Kivan started as a end user on a ROM site, but decided to create his own because latest rom not available/link deleted/etc.

KiVan created a LOT of free hoster webpage, and uploaded the latest GBA ROM to few of them, when one was deleted, he changed the DNS (gbatemp.2ya?) to redirect to correct host, so the URL was always the same, and last week rom always available.
then, like Thug said, people started to communicate, KiVan added a forum to that temp URL.
I didn't register right away, I thought "a forum, I don't need it", but ended doing it just to go with the flow.
Then the first two years I never posted or participated in any subject, but followed all the GBA Flashcart's advancement. You user would be very sad if you lived in 2002, one ROM at a time, 30min per transfer using LPT (not USB or SD card)!

I started being active with the release of the DS, knowing the scene better I went from user to helper.


----------



## Sathya (Dec 23, 2017)

Now my thread is good


----------



## GhostHero182 (Dec 29, 2017)

I am new, but I wanted to hack my 3ds.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 30, 2017)

I used to frequent emuchina and romshare quite a bit. Eventually GBA ROMs became a thing and this was the place to go.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 30, 2017)

for AKAIO in 2008 but registered in 2010.


----------



## Sathya (Dec 30, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> I was a filthy fucking pirate looking for GBA ROMs.


in earlier, gbatemp have an ilegal files?


----------



## ars25 (Dec 30, 2017)

I needed help with my DSTT


----------



## mgrev (Dec 30, 2017)

When i found out that MSET hax was a thing, and my mother didn't let me buy more 3ds games other than the 3 i already owned


----------



## drenal (Jan 5, 2018)

I joined to get help with hacking my Wii u. My first post was something in a thread about wind waker hd cheats iirc.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 5, 2018)

I joined to say something in the 3DS Noob Paradise, kinda stuck around.  Pretty sure over half my message count is in that thread


----------



## EdyMaster (Jan 9, 2018)

_I came by Citra 3DS, mainly to play Monster Hunter games._


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 12, 2018)

Sathya said:


> in earlier, gbatemp have an ilegal files?


Allegedly.


----------



## Searinox (Jan 12, 2018)

I just bought my R4, and ran into issues among which the 2GB card limit. This was the best place I could find. Stayed for further technical issues with future cards and setups. Also pokemon HGSS AP patch.


----------



## ScarletWavez (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't even remember why I made my first account here about 2 years ago, but I was pretty infamous during a certain era here, given that I am that one guy who made multiple accounts and generally acted extremely pathetic. You might remember him, as a matter of fact. I would have kept it had I not gone down a depressed route and decided to scramble my password about 5 months ago now.

Some people may remember me from the past, some may not.


----------



## Beerus (Jan 15, 2018)

lurked during letter bomb join when browser hax was a thing (this is my second account first one got banned because of shit posting)


----------



## th3joker (Jan 15, 2018)

when wololo posted about ninjax i saw a temp account was in order


----------



## RivenMain (Jan 20, 2018)

I had been a guest for a year or so Then found a 3ds xl hyrule in some grass at the park. It had alot of porn on it lol.. So I put emunand with rxtools  on it a few months later. 
I originally came because I was a pokemon rom hacker for ds games in high school after going on the road I didn't know what a ps vita or 3ds was.  
So I guess stalking Kazowar and that projectpokemon brought me here.  Eventually I'll finish my goal of a pokemon hgss remake in 3d


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 20, 2018)

My first post was a release for a shitty calculator homebrew for the 3DS.


----------



## jellybones (Jan 20, 2018)

to ask a crapton of questions about homebrew things


----------



## Xentenel (Feb 15, 2018)

My first registration here was due to a Persona 3-related undub, and looking for tools to undub the vanilla Persona 3 myself, since I never found available sources/patches anymore. That account has likely ceased to exist due to inactivity, as I couldn't log into it anymore, nor can the system find my username/e-mail used for this forum.

I reregistered for a new account when I saw Seedminer, a way to install CFW on the latest 3DS versions without having to spend so much money. I had a huge regret of carelessly updating my 3DS when it was bought December last year, not knowing that installing CFW on newest version is expensive/needs a second already-hacked 3DS (rare to find another user with that in our city). I took the chance on a cheaper way to get it so here I am.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Feb 15, 2018)

I... can't even remember, but I can guess I was pretty annoyed by italian community and wanted something different


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 15, 2018)

I made this acc. because of the release of Gateway 3.0 and because of this thread.


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Feb 15, 2018)

I made my account because of something to do with 3DS hacking (can't remember what it was exactly).


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I knew about GBAtemp beforehand, but the reason I joined was because I was looking for information on DS flashcarts.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)

I honestly think I might've stumbled on GBATemp by accident. Thought console hacking was cool, so I signed up. I was an idiot when I signed up lmao


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I honestly think I might've stumbled on GBATemp by accident. Thought console hacking was cool, so I signed up. I was an idiot when I signed up lmao


Oh trust me, I was too.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Oh trust me, I was too.


Most people probably were, I think


----------



## Mark McDonut (Feb 15, 2018)

I lurked here for the GBA and NDS release nfo catalogs on the front page but finally signed up when I had some questions about wii hacking stuff. Got some great info and have tried to help back since.


----------



## Sathya (Feb 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Oh trust me, I was too.


oh ya, when first time to hack my wii, and putting some folder on sd card, and i think ''why this is dosent work for me?'' after 4 days i feels like an idiot and dumber man because i forgot to extract the folder from winrar, so that apps  dosent work on my homebrew.


----------



## Madridi (Feb 24, 2018)

I started following hacking news myself early in the PSPs life. I had bought several hacked consoles before (like the PS1), but I never did the hacking myself.

So the first forum I registered for was maxconsole back in summer of 2006.. it was where releases by dark_alex and others where mainly posted.

After skipping the initial fat DS, I liked the DS lite and bought that. A while later I was searching for the best flashcarts to buy, I was looking at the $120 ds-extreme at the time. I'm so glad I didn't go ahead with that purchase lol. So anyway, the Nintendo forum at the time was small over there. A knowledgeable member (if I remember correctly, used the handle "billysastard") gave me some good info for research, and advised me to check out this site here. At the time I had only knew this site by name only.

So I lurked here for about a year before a joined, eventually bought cyclods as my first flashcart. Eventually I ended up buying a lot of flashcarts and started a collection 

Later on I delved into the Wii scene. Wiikey was my first modchip, didn't like any of the others, and by the the time some good ones came out like wiikey fusion, soft of was a thing.

Good times those early days on the site


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 24, 2018)

I had probably downloaded something from here before, but the first case I remember of intentionally coming here was after using the UsrCheatUp DS homebrew which gave credit to cheats.gbatemp.net (where did it end up, btw?)

In the Wii days (2009-2012) it was third tier, after wiibrew and competing hacking websites found via The Google.

In august 2014 I got a 3DS (one week before the N3DS announcement, of course), which I kept mostly updated due to ssspwn (later ninjhax) requiring a game that I would probably never find locally; but I did read 3dbrew and irc trying to learn the architecture (*which I would greatly recommend to anyone wanting to get "more" out of their console, even if not developers or romhackers*). I saw the recovery mode button combo, and accidentally figured out that it cleared the update nag... so I simply had to post it somewhere for people to know (*documentation open to the public and understandable by most is the best kind of free speech*)


----------



## Ampersound (Feb 24, 2018)

I first signed in to post a comment about something 3DS sound related.
And now i am posting here so i can finally write a pm to someone who i wanted to ask some details about repairing a ds lite. If anybody has some knowledge please hit me up


----------



## Hyborix3 (Feb 24, 2018)

There were GBA/DS roms with direct links that I used to download through here. I also remember threads on a certain game like Pokemon and many DS games that were released that day and we kept refreshing for updates and waiting eagerly. The threads used to be full of people commenting lol. Even after that, it's still a useful site with tutorials/hacking and rom patches.


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 26, 2018)

A couple of reasons. The site kept appearing when I was trying to hack my wii. Later on, I decided I’d join for fun and this way if I need help I can get it. So mostly for fun, partly for hax


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 26, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I honestly think I might've stumbled on GBATemp by accident. Thought console hacking was cool, so I signed up. I was an idiot when I signed up lmao


That's how I ended up here, I somehow ended up stumbling into the Wii U hacking section years ago. Then I saw that you could "magically" play GameCube games through the vWii mode using Devolution and signed up shortly after


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Feb 26, 2018)

When Loadiine was the only way to play backups, and I was tired of paying R$300 (nearly US$100) per game.


----------



## Minox (Feb 26, 2018)

Came to GBAtemp since I noticed you could speak about more flashcarts than just the Supercard here. That's about it I think.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 26, 2018)

I was sitting in a comfy chair down in New Mexico when I made my account.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 26, 2018)

i can't remember why i signed to gbatemp, how can i get my 1st post??


----------



## Treecko64 (May 4, 2020)

I wanted to use pkhex to finish up my pokedex in ORAS back in October 2019 and I stumbled across this site while trying to figure out how to install CFW on my 03DS


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 4, 2020)

I signed in because I had an account that wouldn't let me browse GBATemp without getting JAVASCRIPT ERRORS.
So it didn't loaded anything at all other than half Front Page at best and that's as far as I could get.
Then, I lost my password for my Hotmail account (registered on GBATemp using it) and well... I end up deleting said account.

Signed again with this one because I like some people here. They're fun to talk with.

BESIDES!
MY LIFE WOULDN'T BE FUN IF I CAN'T SCARE HELP PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> i can't remember why i signed to gbatemp, how can i get my 1st post??


Go to your profile, and click Find Content by This user or something like that.
Then go to your first post.


----------



## FGFlann (May 4, 2020)

How embarrassing.

I lurked for a long time because it was a convenient repository of information.


----------



## DruDaDiciple (May 4, 2020)

Learning all about the magical world of GBA Flashcarts!

Then that turn around when hacking Wiis were what was hot!

Damn...


----------



## NatoKenichi (May 4, 2020)

During the 3DS era I came here frequently for modding advice. Settled on Cubic Ninja at the time. hahaha.


----------



## Jayro (May 4, 2020)

Back in 2005, I had just gotten my first flash cart, an EZ-Flash III for the GBA. fast forward to 2012, and I was looking for the drivers to get the software working with the reader/writer hardware. A google search brought me here. I lurked for the most part for a few months, and then settled in and made an account. I love it here. All 8 years so far.


----------



## Sathya (May 5, 2020)

I cant believe if i make this great topic!


----------



## Xenophy (May 8, 2020)

Joined GBATEMP during the time of the first gateway implementations in 2015 for the newer gen of the OS. 

Great Style, Great Doing, Uncomparable Zombie Thread in Off Topic

Finally I became the head of the Hypetrain Crew.

Lets make GBAtemp GREAT AGAIN with our HYPE MIGHT!


----------



## Plasmaster09 (May 8, 2020)

DS flashcard f***ery.
I wanted to run the English fan translation of Puyo Puyo 20th Anniversary (by far the best one for DS) and it wouldn't work because of infolib crud.
The flashcard became obsolete once I hacked my DSi XL, which _also_ became obsolete once I hacked my 3DS XL, which _also also_ became mostly obsolete once I upgraded to a New 3DS XL, hacked that and System Transferred over to it.
I haven't used the flashcard or DSi XL in a little while, but I CTRTransferred the old 3DS XL to Japan so that I can use it to get updates for Japanese roms to play on my New 3DS XL.


----------



## TroubledPickle (May 8, 2020)

i signed up for gbatemp like a few weeks ago but i guess ive been coming here for months now to learn to mod my Wii and DSi. glad i made an account!


----------



## IS1982 (May 8, 2020)

I joined for more info on DSi hacking.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 8, 2020)

I joined when I was hacking my wii. I actually went to my first post. I downgraded to 3.1 to use the twilight princess save hack to install bootmii. That was 2008. I do remember digging around earlier than that to get driver help with my ezflashiii. I found this place as well as the sosuke forums. Those forums there were great and I found much help there. I quickly recognized the mod there also is active here on gbatemp. A very informative mod for sure. Sad to see sosuke forums slowly slip off the face of the internet.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 9, 2020)

Joined because a friend got me interested in the 3DS hacking scene, stayed because I actually got a 3DS. Good times.


----------



## sp3off (May 11, 2020)

I signed in because I wanted to have some information concerning a broken R4 flashcart, and to have help for 3DS hacking.


----------



## Stealphie (May 11, 2020)

3DS/Wii hacking.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 11, 2020)

I knew about gbatemp for a while and later I made an account because I was sucked into twilight menu.


----------



## Seliph (May 11, 2020)

I joined GBAtemp because I bricked my Wii U and wanted to hack my 3DS and now all I do is lurk on politics threads and say dumb stuff.


----------



## Stwert (May 12, 2020)

With my original account it was way back in the dawn of the site, simply because it interested me and I wanted to talk with like minded people.


...Edit

I wasn’t banned or anything, just lost access to the account because I changed email accounts and god knows what one it was then.


----------



## micp (May 12, 2020)

Long time lurker of content. Thought I may as well join and actually add my useless knowledge here and there!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

I had Issues with nds bootstrap for DSi Menu ++ (TWiLight Menu).
After Years of Reading I decided to register and I think......it was not my worst Decision.

Thank you.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 12, 2020)

First, personal reason:
After reading here for a while I thought: "Maybe I can finally be of some use in my life." and started contributing to some threads as good as possible. Learning anything is very hard work for me, but I'm glad I started reading about the 3DS (the topic/console that interests me the most from softmod perspective). I already mentioned this a few times: *GBAtemp is like a therapy.* Feeling a little less useless and getting some appreciation sometimes – even if it is just from random strangers online – feels good.

The second reason:
Such a community is important; teaching people how to get full control over the devices they paid for – as it should be by default.

The third reason:
Learn and teach how to repair things in order not to waste anything.


----------



## duwen (May 12, 2020)

First sign-in wasn't really a sign-in as it was back when the site first opened to host GBA roms.
After that it was a decade of lurking before creating an account - probably to ask something about homepass at the time.

*edit* ...out of curiosity, I just found my first post...
MACycle - The Improved MAC Changer for HomePass!


----------



## zergoven (May 13, 2020)

I signed up here because I've wanted to know how to install CFW and Homebrew on my 3DS.


----------



## Krispyboi (May 13, 2020)

Just joined yesterday to find some help with Dolphin. Also is it required to become a member before you can actually get replies to your thread or was I just insanely unlucky?


----------



## nxwing (May 13, 2020)

Krispyboi said:


> Just joined yesterday to find some help with Dolphin. Also is it required to become a member before you can actually get replies to your thread or was I just insanely unlucky?


Probably just unlucky.

Originally joined here to get some help on some flashcart I bought. Ended up switching flashcarts and then later on hacking my DSi.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2020)

I wanted to bitch about not being to play the Japanese versions of Pokemon SSHG and M&L Bowser's Inside Story. The site was so overflowed with guests and users that they temporarily locked the site off from guests, so I was forced to join in order to bitch. This was actually a throwaway account that I never intended on logging into again unless I needed to complain. I guess I never stopped complaining.


----------



## SG854 (May 22, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I wanted to bitch about not being to play the Japanese versions of Pokemon SSHG and M&L Bowser's Inside Story. The site was so overflowed with guests and users that they temporarily locked the site off from guests, so I was forced to join in order to bitch. This was actually a throwaway account that I never intended on logging into again unless I needed to complain. I guess I never stopped complaining.


This was my throw away account. 22 thousand posts later.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2020)

SG854 said:


> This was my throw away account. 22 thousand posts later.


>Makes throwaway account
>Continues to bitch about stuff for 10 years on that account


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 23, 2020)

I first signed in cause I saw an animal crossing thread I desperately needed to post to and I couldn't without logging in. I made the account and forgot all about the thread. I left then came back cause I got into hacking.


----------



## mikefor20 (May 24, 2020)

My first account... I logged in to get GBA roms back in the day when that what the temp was for.......

This account was for Twiilight Hack


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 2, 2020)

I joined because an old friend gave me a Nintendo DS Lite and an R4, and I found this website while trying to figure out how to properly use the R4.


----------



## Vord (Jun 7, 2020)

need advice on cfw for an unpatched switch.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 8, 2020)

Learn about all the Switch hacking and homebrew.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 8, 2020)

I joined back when 3DS downgrading was a fresh new thing and closely followed the 3DS scene from there. Good times


----------

